# Espintrónica, la electrónica del futuro



## Vegetal Digital (Nov 27, 2009)

Lean esto que encontre googleando por ahi...

http://www.neoteo.com/espintronica-la-electronica-del-futuro.neo

no entendi muy bien como usan los electrones... ya habia escuchado de cosas como la fotónica pero esto nunca, que opinan?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2009)

El Spin es una de las cualidades de las partículas subatómicas.
Teorizando sobre el tema diría que sería emplear el Spin del electrón como dato en lugar de un estado de tensión (Volt), por ejemplo Spin de giro horario = Estado Alto, Spin de giro Anti-Horario = Estado Bajo.

Si no recuerdo mal, del principio de exclusión de Pauli se puede llegar a que 2 electrones con Spin anti-simétrico se mantendrán de esta forma a pesar de estar separados (Sin importar la distancia que los separe) o sea se puede emplear el Spin como medio de transmisión de datos a velocidad  >> que la de la luz.

Y si no es así, seguro que es de otra forma.


----------



## mariachy (Dic 1, 2009)

buenisimo, en mi ignorancia, me imagino que su funcionamiento sera parecido a los de los transistores fet, pero claro, mucho mas elavorado!!!

muy bueno


----------



## junior90 (Dic 1, 2009)

si había leído algo por ahí acerca del spin de los electrones, un electrón al girar sobre su propio eje genera un campo magnético que por lo visto es lo que usan para hacer las veces de 0 y 1 que en este caso a diferencia de la existencia de una diferencia de potencial usan el sentido de rotación del electrón.
asi como el campo eléctrico tiene cosas como flujo electrico, permitividad relativa o densidad de flujo electrico el magnetismo es un area aunque muy diferente tambien tiene similitud ya que en esta área existen flujo magnetico, permeabilidad y densidad de flujo magnético,es un área bastante emocionante y ni hablar de cuando estas dos areas se juntan como por ejemplo la fuerza que genera al aplicar un un campo magnetico a una corriente eléctrica (el principio de el movimiento de los motores).
bastante interesante el post seguiré investigando, la electrónica avanza cada vez mas.
saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 1, 2009)

aunque soy un ferviente admirador de la tecnologia, y un muy fiel creyente en las capacidades humanas de realizar cualquier cosa que se proponga...

...disiente en el tema de creer q esto sea posible, sobre todo porque hasta la fecha ha sido imposible ver claramente a 1 solo electron, mucho menos trabajrlo y ademas saber en que sentido esta girando...ademas de que el sentido de giro esta definido desde el punto de visa del observador, visto de arriba gira en sentido horario y de abajo en antihorario...es muy relativo todo eso, y dejarlo librado al spin de 1 electron..is too much.

saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 3, 2009)

muy cierto...me sacaste toda ilusión. jaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2009)

Si seguimos así, descubriendo y descubriendo, va a llegar el momento en el que algo se nos salga de control y nos extingamos por la curisidad de "diseccionar" un átomo...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 3, 2009)

En los reactores nucleares se fisionan núcleos, y no ocurre nada catastrófico.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 3, 2009)

eso del sentido es un decir, recuerden que no estamos hablando de movimientos fisicos sino de cargas magneticas que hablando de este fenomeno se imaginan que pasaria si le pasan un iman a un dispositivo de esta tecnologia y no hablemos de que todas las señales transmitidas son magneticas por otro lado esta la electrostatica que ya de por si es un problema con los cmos, me gustaria saber como enfrenta estos problemas esta tecnologia, por lo pronto yo sigo con mis bien amados electrones


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> En los reactores nucleares se fisionan núcleos, y no ocurre nada catastrófico.



Creeme, algo puede llegar a pasar, algo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2009)

solo que los desechos los hechen como ya lo hacen en los deciertos mexicanos, eso si es catastrofico y mas catastrofico que lo permitan


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 4, 2009)

Los circuitos integrados de uso militar tienes un alto grado de inmunidad a las interferencias magneticas, electromagneticas, RF y muchas mas.

No creo que tengan mucho problema en manejar esa tecnologia para la inmunidad de campos magneticos externos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2009)

si no es mucho inconveniente, ¿como logran la inmunidad magnetica?
(espero la respuesta sea mas rimbombante que una simple caja de faraday)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2009)

Como muchos de ustedes ya sabran no es lo mismo Fusionar átomos que Fisionar átomos.

la Fusion habla de unir atomos mediante lasers de alta potencia o presiones electromagneticas muy fuertes. Mientras que la fision nuclear como ya sabemos todos, es utilizada para destruir poblaciones enteras or la altisima cantidad de energía liberada.

se sabe que un átomo en su interior contiene mucha mas energia de la que podríamos imaginar y por eso no está muy bueno eso de andar colisionando partículas subatómicas (hablo del gran Colisionador de Hadrones o como muchos la llamaron "La Máquina de Dios")

debemos tener cuidado con lo que queremos demostrar y como lo vamos a hacer.

hay que ser precavidos cuando al experimentar pisamos la delgada línea entre la fisica y la quimica.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> si no es mucho inconveniente, ¿como logran la inmunidad magnetica?
> (espero la respuesta sea mas rimbombante que una simple caja de faraday)



Los materiales con el que elaboran el encapsulado no dejan pasar la radiación andentro del chip

http://mexico.newark.com/international-rectifier/irfm250/mosfet/dp/07B1060?Ntt=IRFM250

No te asustes del precio, pero será necesario si quieres escuchar tu amplificador clase D en Marte 

Saludos!!!

PD: Precio en dolares


----------



## electrodan (Dic 4, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Como muchos de ustedes ya sabran no es lo mismo Fusionar átomos que Fisionar átomos.
> 
> la Fusion habla de unir atomos mediante lasers de alta potencia o presiones electromagneticas muy fuertes. Mientras que la fision nuclear como ya sabemos todos, es utilizada para destruir poblaciones enteras or la altisima cantidad de energía liberada.



Las bombas termonucleares ("bomba de hidrógeno") funcionan por *fusión*. Todavía no se ha logrado fusionar átomos de forma estable, y que a la vez produzcan energía.
La *fisión* también se utiliza en bombas nucleares (de hecho, se necesitan para iniciar la reacción de la de fusión), pero también se utiliza para producir energía.

Pero de todas formas, eso tiene poco que ver con los espines.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ......disiente en el tema de creer q esto sea posible, sobre todo porque hasta la fecha ha sido imposible ver claramente a 1 solo electron, mucho menos trabajrlo y ademas saber en que sentido esta girando....


Tomando como fundamento ese concepto: “No existen los hornos de microondas, los celulares, la gravedad, la electricidad, Etc”, ya que no podemos ver nada de eso.

El spin no se ve, tampoco el electrón, pero si son detectables sus efectos y en base a los resultados de esta detección se puede conocer el sentido del spin en relación a otro.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2009)

> No te asustes del precio, pero será necesario si quieres escuchar tu amplificador clase D en Marte



caray cancelare la mision, hasta conseguir unos de esos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 5, 2009)

La diferencia entre el Spin de un sólo electrón y la radiación...que es formada por millones de electrones o la luz visible que es un producto de electrones exitados que liberan fotones...es muy amplia.

no es lo mismo la radiación producida por la exitacion de infinidad de electrones al giro de 1 solo electrón...

...al menos asi lo veo yo...jaja

Igualmente me dijeron aguafiestas cuando tiré abajo todo el alboroto por la Máquina de Dios (colisionador de hadrones), cuando dije que simplemente es un acelerador de partículas, en el cual podemos imaginar que hay 1 bolita (canica) de vidrio que sabemos que en su interior hay algo, pero no vemos bien qué es...entonces hacemos que otra bolita tome suficiente energía cinética como para golpear nuestra primer bolita y destrozarla permitiendonos ver lo que tiene en su interior...

...muchos se volvieron locos, pensando en el fin del mundo y tonterias similares...cuando en realidad sucedió lo que yo dije:

No pasó absolutamente nada importante...sólo el tremendo gasto de energía.


----------



## downcount (Dic 5, 2009)

mirar estos links, yo quiero un ordenador cuantico de estos!!! jejejeje

http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histor...gros-que-hoy-son-imposibles_201270629770.html

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=ordenador+cuantico+pdf&btnG=Buscar&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 5, 2009)

La fisión también se produce en el sol, cada segundo los átomos de hidrógeno se fisionan y producen helio, se cree que así surgieron los otros elementos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 5, 2009)

No, en el sol ocurre fusión.


----------

